# Rear roof spoiler for top of glass



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Has anyone got a roof spoiler on with pictures please?.

I've seen a few cars with them on an I think they look nice but would love to see a TT with one on?.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a look on the TT Shop site they sell them


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow that was a super fast response 

Thanks I will have a look.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

£172.18 inc VAT

:lol: :lol:

Day light robbery! I don't care If they are made from gold but this takes the pie as its only plastic lol


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> £172.18 inc VAT
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Day light robbery! I don't care If they are made from gold but this takes the pie as its only plastic lol


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-MK1-1 ... 3868wt_954 [smiley=thumbsup.gif].....and no, I have not tried it. There is a group buy being organised on here somewhere but it has not been finalised yet I believe.

Here Ya go............ viewtopic.php?f=2&t=291300&hilit=roof+spoiler+group+buy


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Ahh thank you Merlin c

I've just found the same an also one from Germany for £15 plus carriage and oops!. Ordered it now.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> Ahh thank you Merlin c
> 
> I've just found the same an also one from Germany for £15 plus carriage and oops!. Ordered it now.


 :lol: :lol: Please let us know the quality, do you have the link?? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

merlin c said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh thank you Merlin c
> ...


I have received my rear window spoiler today and here is the link  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dachspoiler-Heck ... 3a5e0573fd


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kprincess said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Kprincess said:
> ...


What is the quality like :?:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

It looks like the same plastic one merlin c sent a link on.
Not a great picture.


----------



## stavnshell (Nov 17, 2011)

K Princess. What glue did you fit it to the window with? And how long did you leave it in place for before driving the car?


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm also intersted in this, would be good to get some pics of it on the car

I would prob avoid using glue on this as you will see the mess from the inside the car as I think you have to stick it to the glass. 3M double sided tape would look better and the stuff is UBER strong!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Stavnshell, TT stu,

Hi guys, I haven't fitted it yet as i was waiting for my votex body kit and now that i have it, I've had bigger issues with paint stripping car crashed into twice and now insurance messing about after poor repair.

Will get pics up one day some day next year I'm guessing by the looks of things

Kal


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

How much did it work out at with postage to the UK ? Really fancy one of these.


----------



## muld77 (May 10, 2012)

I opened this tread ready to mock but actually it doesn't look half bad


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

malstt said:


> How much did it work out at with postage to the UK ? Really fancy one of these.


£20 from German eBay... was actually £20


----------



## stavnshell (Nov 17, 2011)

malstt said:


> How much did it work out at with postage to the UK ? Really fancy one of these.


13 euros for postage and 20 euros to buy so this is approx £27. Bargain price as the same one is being sold on UK eb*y for over £100.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

muld77 said:


> I opened this tread ready to mock but actually it doesn't look half bad


Tut tut


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

stavnshell said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > How much did it work out at with postage to the UK ? Really fancy one of these.
> ...


They did put the price up from when I brought mine :wink:

£21.17 delivered :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, think i will order one. 8)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

malstt said:


> Thanks, think i will order one. 8)


Nps


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

BTW am i the only one that reckons this spoiler limits rear visibility or......?
Do we care for visibility at all? I mean it looks good but common sense says that it will limit your visibility....right?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Tare, I agree that visibilty will reduce and I just looked at the rear view whilst driving home and thought who cares as it will look amazing :wink:


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Think Im gonna have to go ahead and buy this, when you use the German ebay do you just logon using your UK ebay user ID and password? Ive never been on it before.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Callum_TT225 said:


> Think Im gonna have to go ahead and buy this, when you use the German ebay do you just logon using your UK ebay user ID and password? Ive never been on it before.


User/password the same, just use google translate which is automatic on mine.


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cheers Princess
It always amazes me how I come to work on a night shift with no thoughts whatsoever on my TT, and after just quickly flicking on here to see what everyones up to I find myself buying more bits for it. :x  :x


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

How do I get it to translate into English?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Callum_TT225 said:


> Cheers Princess
> It always amazes me how I come to work on a night shift with no thoughts whatsoever on my TT, and after just quickly flicking on here to see what everyones up to I find myself buying more bits for it. :x  :x


 :lol: :lol: I can tell you that I too love buying bits and mods for my TT :wink: good and bad thign as you can't stop spending [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have just commited to buy this item, but then an error message comes up saying I cannot purchase this item as the seller has not specified postage costs to my location, how did you manage to sort this?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Callum_TT225 said:


> I have just commited to buy this item, but then an error message comes up saying I cannot purchase this item as the seller has not specified postage costs to my location, how did you manage to sort this?


That shouldn't be an issue if you message the seller asking how much to the UK he should say thats fine and allow you to buy.

Good luck


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yh sorted it now, just got to wait for the seller to update the invoice. This German ebay seems to be quite alot cheaper than the UK one.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I regularly buy stuff from German eBay because it's cheaper. Remember a few years ago when Wii Fit was out of stock everywhere in the lead up to Christmas? German eBay wasn't. Bought loads, got them delivered here and doubled up!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Callum_TT225 said:


> Yh sorted it now, just got to wait for the seller to update the invoice. This German ebay seems to be quite alot cheaper than the UK one.


Gauranteed cheaper than the UK as I also brought a OE twin cup used but worth the £60 as I wanted one for years.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just bought this...looks cool!...didn't have any problems with german ebay either... . .just need a v6 boot spoiler now..anyone got one for sale?


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thats what Im after next ades, I have the v6 rear valance, just need to get my seat splitter fitted, and now thanks to Kprincess I now have a rear window spolier so yh just the v6 spoiler extension to go!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

German ebay is very good but if things do go wrong like when I brought that stupid body kit and he sent me the wrong one although I was lucky that he sent the correct within 10days and I got to keep them both 

Thats well over £1000 and it cost me near half that 

Im so lucky I wanted the votex body kit and after 3yrs I have one


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Callum_TT225 said:


> Thats what Im after next ades, I have the v6 rear valance, just need to get my seat splitter fitted, and now thanks to Kprincess I now have a rear window spolier so yh just the v6 spoiler extension to go!


Only problem is, what to glue it down with as I don't really want to bond it with the sealer provided.


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

have you got the votex kit on yet, Im always a bit weary when it comes to body kits as some kits make the car look cheap but I think the votex is a good kit. Im guessing you have someone who can spray all your bits and fit etc.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Callum_TT225 said:


> have you got the votex kit on yet, Im always a bit weary when it comes to body kits as some kits make the car look cheap but I think the votex is a good kit. Im guessing you have someone who can spray all your bits and fit etc.


Not fitted yet as I've had bogger problems with the repair after a non fault accident which I am in the process of trying to sort out.

Its a lovel body kit as ian222 had it on his TT with the roof/boot spoiler which sets off the whole car  
Once everything is sorted out with the insurance and repair to my TT I will have the kit painted and fitted.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

What will you do with all this bling if they write your car off?


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just had a response from the German ebay but its all in German ha so I dont really know what there saying so I tried to pay for it again and its still not letting me so Im guessing its a case of waiting until it eventually allows me to pay for it.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> What will you do with all this bling if they write your car off?


 :? :?:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

When i ordered mine it came up with 25 euro postage...spoiler was only 20!


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mines just saying it wont let me pay as the seller hasnt specified postage costs to my location so I have requested postage costs so Im guessing I will have to just keep trying until it eventually lets me pay.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> When i ordered mine it came up with 25 euro postage...spoiler was only 20!


I have no idea but if you look at the start of my thread, you will see how much I paid in total.

My bad, actually doesn't give a total, I think I got lucky with the postage.


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine also now says 25 euro postage


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

I thought this was a bargain to good to be true too
The postage costs are ridiculous!! I cancelled my order with him as I thought its was going to be 5 euros to send


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

daztheblue1976 said:


> I thought this was a bargain to good to be true too
> The postage costs are ridiculous!! I cancelled my order with him as I thought its was going to be 5 euros to send


I think they've got a little too greedy :lol:

Still better than paying full price for it.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Why don't we organise a group buy? I can work out the German side of things, get them all posted in one parcel and I can post on to everyone once I have received them?


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

Or just

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320952228354? ... 1423.l2649


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hjtt said:


> Or just
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320952228354? ... 1423.l2649


I bet these guys buy from germany and sell them to the UK market for slighty more


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hjtt said:


> Or just
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320952228354? ... 1423.l2649


Have u bought one of these off eBay ? I remember a thread like this one not so long ago and this eBay seller was mentioned was going to get one and was quoted £80 just to colour match it, then I needed a new clutch so this has gone on the back burner


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> > Or just
> ...


Probably right there, I'd rather buy off a uk seller though personally and with the expensive euro postage only works out a couple of quid cheaper with the German seller


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

daztheblue1976 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Hjtt said:
> ...


I guess it's easier than getting it from Germany and if there are any issues you can contact them without waiting forever.


----------



## stavnshell (Nov 17, 2011)

Be aware that these German ones are plain black plastic, not fibre glass or anything heavy duty. Thats why they are only £18.50. They come with the glue and fixing instructions as well.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

stavnshell said:


> Be aware that these German ones are plain black plastic, not fibre glass or anything heavy duty. Thats why they are only £18.50. They come with the glue and fixing instructions as well.


Just out of curiosity, aren't the uk spoilers also abs plastic and why would we need anything heavy duty as its only cosmetic looks that this spoiler is use for?.

Kal


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

A bead of Tiger Seal either side will be more than sufficient to fix it.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

No pics on the car yet ?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> No pics on the car yet ?


I know for sure that it won't be on my car this side of christmas as I got bigger issues to deal with but once all these issues are dealt with, Full Votex body kit, spoilers and lowering kit will be fitted.

Kal


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Still aint heard anything back from the German ebay regarding the postage costs for the one I bought yesterday, might just have to cancel the transaction but I really want it :x


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

t'mill said:


> A bead of Tiger Seal either side will be more than sufficient to fix it.


Thanks for that tmill

Love the series 1


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Callum_TT225 said:


> Still aint heard anything back from the German ebay regarding the postage costs for the one I bought yesterday, might just have to cancel the transaction but I really want it :x


Did you mail them?.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks princess  Shame the mother doesn't. After 9yrs in her garage she wants it out :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Thanks princess  Shame the mother doesn't. After 9yrs in her garage she wants it out :lol:


9 years :lol: is it in prestine condition then?.

I wish I could keep all my old cars I loved but no where to keep them


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks princess  Shame the mother doesn't. After 9yrs in her garage she wants it out :lol:
> ...


Aye it's still in A1 condition underneath, inside and out thankfully. 54,000 on the clock and I'm the 3rd owner. Was never able to bring myself to part with it.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > t'mill said:
> ...


Aww so sweet and your lucky your mom hasn't given it the boot :wink: lucky you


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Would anyone be interested in one of these roof spoilers for £35 delivered?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Got mine all painted up...just waiting for the weather to warm up a bit so i can stick it on!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Hjtt said:


> Or just
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320952228354? ... 1423.l2649


Do not buy anything from them!
I bought a bumper from them and it was appalling quality. The description was the same shite as in the above link, perfect fit bollocks.
They also state the location as London but they ship everything from Germany. It was a pain to return for a refund

This is their idea of a perfect fit:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Been there done that with a company only a few months ago but they were from Germany!...

It's a flipping pain when things go wrong and that bumper is appalling with mismatched alignment. 

Glad you go your refund in the end 

I got 2 full big bumper kits, side skirts for the price of one.

Kal


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> Got mine all painted up...just waiting for the weather to warm up a bit so i can stick it on!


So would we need to tell the insurance about this spoiler :lol:

What will they say regards loosing partial visibility through the rear glass?.

Kal


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ive test fitted it (perfect fit...no alterations needed) and there is a small loss of rear visibility but only of the sky... I cant see why insurance would complain...its not illegal to drive with your rear window misted up.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> Ive test fitted it (perfect fit...no alterations needed) and there is a small loss of rear visibility but only of the sky... I cant see why insurance would complain...its not illegal to drive with your rear window misted up.


Ades tt thanks 

Does your spoiler have two little slits at each end near the bottom for water to drip out ?.

Kind regards

Kal


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Really interested in one of these anyone got any pic of it on?

Cheers


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive test fitted it (perfect fit...no alterations needed) and there is a small loss of rear visibility but only of the sky... I cant see why insurance would complain...its not illegal to drive with your rear window misted up.
> ...


I dont think it needs any...it lips perfectly over the edge of the glass covering the sealer type stuff...the bottom just sits on the glass (or maybe just off...not exactly sure as its not fixed on yet) so any water will just dribble out...there is a black edging to the glass which will hide any glue...hoping to fit it this weekend so will post some pics when done.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > ades tt 180 said:
> ...


Great would like to see where you apply the glue before fitting thanks 

Kal


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Will take loads of pics...


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> Will take loads of pics...


[smiley=thumbsup.gif]  

ps don't you get dizzy running round and round like that :lol:

Kind regards

Kal


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ive had that for ages and it still makes me laugh!


----------



## Nimdy (Dec 9, 2012)

I recently bought a double cup holder from a German seller and it was 79.90 Euros(including postage) the postage was 10.90 euros but later changed to 21.80 but I had already paid the invoice by then, it arrived this week and is the genuine new article so I am well happy as the cover plate was missing off my car.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

huh :? wrong thread :lol:


----------



## Nimdy (Dec 9, 2012)

Not exactly as this thread mentions buying items off Ebay from Germany so totally legitimate in my opinion just sharing my experience. :roll:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good to hear they fit well. I have 10 on their way to me now (received confirmation today) so hopefully within the week. Have a few left if anyone is interested, drop me a pm.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Nimdy said:


> Not exactly as this thread mentions buying items off Ebay from Germany so totally legitimate in my opinion just sharing my experience. :roll:


 :lol: all good


----------



## ING (Feb 22, 2011)

ill have one off you brendan...how much posted mate??


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Good to hear they fit well. I have 10 on their way to me now (received confirmation today) so hopefully within the week. Have a few left if anyone is interested, drop me a pm.


I'm intrested too m8 pm me a price please m8


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll have one as well


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm interested too. PM sent.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Brendanb86 said:


> Good to hear they fit well. I have 10 on their way to me now (received confirmation today) so hopefully within the week. Have a few left if anyone is interested, drop me a pm.


You know I am want one


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I wonder where he's getting them from :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

And me !


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

All paid up with Brendan and ready to attack the postman on Tuesday lol


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Still no pics of these fitted ? :? :? :?


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

When I get mine on Tuesday m8 I will trial fit for ya and let you know the results !!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hjtt said:


> All paid up with Brendan and ready to attack the postman on Tuesday lol


 :lol: It'll be a courier mate, don't trust our local Royal Mail sorting office (long story!)



tonksy26 said:


> Still no pics of these fitted ? :? :? :?


Mine will be fitted on Monday/Tuesday after roof and spoiler have been wrapped  Will fit with sticky pads tomorrow and post some pics


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

i cant wait !! hoping to get mine on within a week of it coming , will just need spraying then fit happy days !!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Is everyone going to body colour theirs or maybe go for a carbon wrap or gloss black to match their V6 spoilers and valance if they have them?


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Is everyone going to body colour theirs or maybe go for a carbon wrap or gloss black to match their V6 spoilers and valance if they have them?


i would if i had a v6 spoiler or v6 valance lol


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just washed the car, was disgusting [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] and test fitted the roof spoiler. Looks good in my opinion. Gives a nice flow from the roof down to the window and gives it a bit more of an angled look. Can't wait to get roof and the spoiler wrapped in gloss black on Monday 

Some pics...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well can't wait to get mine  I sent you the cash last night but I was pissed make sure you got it :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Yeh all received mate, cheers! I try to steer away from making payments when I'm pissed, doesn't tend to ever end well!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Brendanb86 said:


> :lol: :lol: Yeh all received mate, cheers! I try to steer away from making payments when I'm pissed, doesn't tend to ever end well!


I know but I was excited :lol:


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

when i first saw u selling them i was jumping round the room lol


----------



## ING (Feb 22, 2011)

Sent my payment brendan,,,cheers


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Hopefully there is one left for me?


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

ill have one if you have any left....... 
think it looks really neat


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

That looks ace Brendan. Have you painted that, or is that how they come?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Payment just been sent!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

t'mill said:


> That looks ace Brendan. Have you painted that, or is that how they come?


That's how they come, ABS plastic 



BaueruTc said:


> Payment just been sent!


All received, thanks mate


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

finally got mine stuck on...




































easy to do...just run a bead of sealant around the top edge of the glass and attatch the spoiler...put some masking tape to hold until dry...

this is the view out of the rear window when all done...


















looks fab!..well pleased...


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks really good mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

ades tt 180 said:


> finally got mine stuck on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you paint it or was it done by a body shop? How much was it to get her painted?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

you can do it with a rattle can but i can never get a decent shine so i took it to a local body shop...cost all of 50 quids. worth it though imo..


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

anyone else got theirs done yet??


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

should get mine tuesday !!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Colour coded or black?


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

well ill get it from brendon on tuesday and then very possibly get it colour coded m8 as my car is demi blue i think its called


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Good to hear they fit well. I have 10 on their way to me now (received confirmation today) so hopefully within the week. Have a few left if anyone is interested, drop me a pm.


Hi Brendan, have you got any of these left, if so can you please PM price and payment details.

Thanks

Carl


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Ades, pleas don't take it the wrong way but black would suit Better :wink: as Brendan's TT is silver and the abs is looking ace against the silver 

Oh and still doesn't show where sealer was applied 

Both still looking nice 

Kal


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Some want black..some want it body colour...were all different...i put the adhesive around the edge of the glass, about a quarter of an inch from the edge...all across the top and about 3 inches down each side and then tapedcit down for a couple of hours...stuck like shit to a blanket!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

:lol: glad it stuck well.
Just wondering if the rain will do anything to melt it off!.

I started the thread an looks like I'm the last to be fitting it  
Got so much to fit on like coil overs, votex, spoiler full black leather seats and need a new/used bumper too. 

Nice to see you guys are getting your cars all done 

Kind regards

Kal


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

As long as its dry then itll stick...if it rains afterwards then water wont touch it..i know because i got some adhesive on my hands and it does not come off!!..fairy liquid and scouring pads have no effect on the glue...i think your skin will come off first!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ades, did you use the adhesive that came with the spoiler?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> As long as its dry then itll stick...if it rains afterwards then water wont touch it..i know because i got some adhesive on my hands and it does not come off!!..fairy liquid and scouring pads have no effect on the glue...i think your skin will come off first!


Can we use latex gloves 

I thought you used double sided pads 

There is an adhesive with the spoiler and it has a special key too.

Kal


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah i used the stuff that came with it...its 'tuv' approved which is a euro standard thing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kprincess said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as its dry then itll stick...if it rains afterwards then water wont touch it..i know because i got some adhesive on my hands and it does not come off!!..fairy liquid and scouring pads have no effect on the glue...i think your skin will come off first!
> ...


I am going to try and mount mine with body tape


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

ades tt 180 said:


> Yeah i used the stuff that came with it...its 'tuv' approved which is a euro standard thing.


Oh ok, fair enough. I did just google it and it had some decent reviews so will scrap buying tiger seal and give this stuff a go


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i used the stuff that came with it...its 'tuv' approved which is a euro standard thing.
> ...


+1 on that m8 , i was gonna get some tiger seal too think ill wait and see how good the glue is that comes with it


----------



## stavnshell (Nov 17, 2011)

Whats the metal key thing used for?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > ades tt 180 said:
> ...


Hmm, Lets hope the rain and whatever summer heat we get doesn't peel it off although I would say thats a cleaner way to fit it and easier to remove if you wanted to take if off later on.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

stavnshell said:


> Whats the metal key thing used for?


Put the key over the end of the tube and turn it as you apply the glue...you get more out the tube than just squeezing it.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

stavnshell said:


> Whats the metal key thing used for?


Hi stavnshell,

You put it at the end of the tube of sealer and turn it like a can opener to push the paste out completely 

Kal

Got there just by a minute ades TT lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Don't be tempted otherwise ,, it has got to be body colour coded , only way. ,,,


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

Got mine today will be fitting tomoz can't wait !


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hjtt said:


> Got mine today will be fitting tomoz can't wait !


Hjtt, have you had it painted?.


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

not yet no , as i thinking its going black im gonna offer the spoiler and have a look first


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hjtt said:


> not yet no , as i thinking its going black im gonna offer the spoiler and have a look first


Okay got the bit where you say not painted but what's the rest mean hjtt? :?


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

That I'm gonna put the spoiler on the car as it is to see what it looks like if it dnt look right then ill get it colour coded


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

If you have a black rear valance and a black spoiler lip then it would all tie together...my valance is silver so thats why i had it colour coded. I also think that if its black then it is not so noticable against the glass.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine arrived today. Cheers Bren [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
I've made a decision and am gonna go gloss black to match my V6 spoiler and valance.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

t'mill said:


> Mine arrived today. Cheers Bren [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> I've made a decision and am gonna go gloss black to match my V6 spoiler and valance.


Your car is going to look like a zebra !


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

t'mill said:


> Mine arrived today. Cheers Bren [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> I've made a decision and am gonna go gloss black to match my V6 spoiler and valance.


No worries mate  I think black will look good. It wont look out of place because it blends in with the window, just gives the rear a bit more shape. I'll get round to fitting mine when this wind and rain gives up!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Opened up mine today and all is well. Think I am going to get mine painted the same colour as the car.

Thanks for the top notch service Brendan!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

roddy said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived today. Cheers Bren [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Black and blue zebra's?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

t'mill said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > t'mill said:
> ...


Don't thing the spoiler will fit your escort [smiley=gossip.gif] :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just had a quote for fitting and painting of £150 ! :lol: Think i will shop around a bit !


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

malstt said:


> Just had a quote for fitting and painting of £150 ! :lol: Think i will shop around a bit !


m8 get it painted and stick it on ya self its really easy m8


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah i will mate , but he wants £100 just to paint it. Seems a bit steep to me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Yeah i will mate , but he wants £100 just to paint it. Seems a bit steep to me.


Defo sounds steep mate I only paid £200 to get my hard top painted


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats what i thought. :?


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

Guess what ............ just fitted mine , kept it black to go with my black rear valance and also when i get my spoiler extension !


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good, has that been painted or is it as it came ?


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

malstt said:


> Looks good, has that been painted or is it as it came ?


painted gloss black £45 he charged me a m8 round the corner from me !!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

malstt said:


> Looks good, has that been painted or is it as it came ?


Hi mate, I got mine wrapped for £20 in gloss black, might be worth a look?

Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hjtt said:


> Guess what ............ just fitted mine , kept it black to go with my black rear valance and also when i get my spoiler extension !


Looks really good mate, like that a lot [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what ............ just fitted mine , kept it black to go with my black rear valance and also when i get my spoiler extension !
> ...


thanks brendan ! it does suit the car to be fair !!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok thanks, will look into it.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hjtt said:


> Guess what ............ just fitted mine , kept it black to go with my black rear valance and also when i get my spoiler extension !


Keep it black :wink:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Hjtt said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > Hjtt said:
> ...


 I've decided to go gloss black with mine. Have you got another pic from above?


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

how about this ?


----------



## ING (Feb 22, 2011)

So how did you fit it?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

ING said:


> So how did you fit it?


Hi Ian, did yours get delivered ok in the end?


----------



## ING (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, no, i had to travel 15 miles there and back in busy traffic to collect it the tossers.. :? :?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Really? That's awful. Did they give a reason? I'll call them in the morning and speak to them


----------



## ING (Feb 22, 2011)

First time tgey couldnt find me, then i rang them to explain where i was, they came but i was out and didnt leave it at neighbours or nothing, so i had 30 mile round trip to collect it.....in busy newcadtle traffic in rush hour 8)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Hjtt said:


> how about this ?


Aye, bob on [smiley=thumbsup.gif] thanks pal


----------



## stavnshell (Nov 17, 2011)

just paid to have mine sprayed misano red to match the car. After seeing that pic wish i'd gone gloss black. Anyone got a step by step guide to fitting it without spreading adhesive all over the window?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

stavnshell said:


> just paid to have mine sprayed misano red to match the car. After seeing that pic wish i'd gone gloss black.


You could get it wrapped gloss black, you can always remove it then if you fancied a change back to the red? Should only be £20ish


----------



## M4TTL (Jan 31, 2013)

Good call


----------



## stavnshell (Nov 17, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> stavnshell said:
> 
> 
> > just paid to have mine sprayed misano red to match the car. After seeing that pic wish i'd gone gloss black.
> ...


I was going to buy some vinyll wrap and try and do the roof myself, so if I start with the window spoiler then at least if i cock it up it will be cheaper.


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

Well the way I fitted it was , I cleaned the window first getting any crap that was on it , I then used double sided Tape that you can use for numberplates , and I also put the adhesive on the spoiler , then I attached it to the car , pressing down on it and I left it to dry and took pics lol it's really easy m8 , I WILL POINT OUT THO DON'T GET THAT ADHESIVE ON YA FINGERS ITS A NIGHTMERE TO GET OFF I wish I had used gloves !!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking forward to getting mine fitted, they are looking good. 8)


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

just another pic of it


----------



## neiloid1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hjtt said:


> just another pic of it


Looking good, but have you got a picture from a little further back, say from a bit further behind the car 3/4 on so we can see the overall effect better?

Cheers.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I do agree it doe look good ,,,, and I saw a red QS at halfrauds in ABZ today and was also red ,, ok I stand corrected ,,, maybe because I am lucky enough to have a black car so don't have to worry about colour coding !! :wink:


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

neiloid1 said:


> Hjtt said:
> 
> 
> > just another pic of it
> ...


try this 1 m8 -


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Right a bit... :wink:


----------



## stavnshell (Nov 17, 2011)

Hjtt said:


> just another pic of it


Is this the version that is hollow underneath with just a thin edge to glue it down?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hjtt said:


> just another pic of it


Why is the bottom corner damaged?.


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

its not damaged its excess glue


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Ah, it looked broken.

Another thing, why is the top more square than the bottom?.
Can it fit both ways?.

Kal


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

No it only fits 1 way , I think it's perfect , loss of people have already commented how good it looks !


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Great


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Have you not fitted yours yet kal?


----------



## TrailSeeker (Jan 20, 2013)

Had one of these fitted to my old Corrado, I used plenty of blobs of contact adhesive and hid the mess by putting a solid black touring car type window sticker on the inside of the glass.

Worked a treat

One of these covers will probably be the one of the first mods i do when i finally get my TT


----------



## TrailSeeker (Jan 20, 2013)

Like these:-
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLAIN-CAR-SUN ... 3ef94688f5


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> Have you not fitted yours yet kal?


No not yet ades tt, still trying to sort insurance issues out.  
Hopefully this year sometime  
Those B******* aren't giving a hoot about the poor repair and dangerous condition my car has been left in after the repairer screwed my baby up and Actually maliciously made it worse after I complained else why would half the panels and rubber trims be ill fitted. :x

Hope they rot in hell for that!.


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

TrailSeeker said:


> Like these:-
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLAIN-CAR-SUN ... 3ef94688f5


dnt do it please !!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Hjtt said:


> TrailSeeker said:
> 
> 
> > Like these:-
> ...


Why not? Sounds like a good way to keep it tidy looking from the inside of the car.


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

REALLY?? A sunstrip on a tt dnt look right at all , and will also be an mot fail as the windscreen wipers will be touching it unless u put very small wiper blades on ??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hjtt said:


> REALLY?? A sunstrip on a tt dnt look right at all , and will also be an mot fail as the windscreen wipers will be touching it unless u put very small wiper blades on ??


He is on about putting it on the back window to hide where the rear window spoiler fits


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

oh right i see lol


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Theres no need to...you cant see anything from inside the car.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hjtt said:


> TrailSeeker said:
> 
> 
> > Like these:-
> ...


Will look good on the front


----------



## ING (Feb 22, 2011)

Fitted mine today....extra strong double sided tape....3 inch wide strips right along the top. Stuck like sglue!  
Didnt paint it as my TT is black, i just t-Cut and highly polished it before fitment......Looks Fine,... :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fair enough mate, with the right tools, that ABS plastic can come up pretty well. Any pics? Fit ok?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Finally fitted....





































Love it, sets the roof wrap off nicely


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

that really goes well with the roof m8 that im liking it !!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great, looking forward to fiting mine to my QS. 8)


----------



## neiloid1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Great pictures Brendan, they show its effect off really well. Looks fantastic with the wrapped roof.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Finally fitted....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking car there mate!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Any tips / how to for fitting this Brendon ?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeh, no worries, I'll do some pics later and a little guide. If I can do it, anyone can!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> Finally fitted....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Brendan ;-)


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks good mate..nice car you have there!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe it's just me but i think it would look better sitting higher up in line with the top of the boot :?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm, I think it would look too high. It would probably also be too difficult to fit as you would be going across the body panel and down the seam where the boot lid meets the roof. Could cause complications with opening the boot too


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi guys, couple of people have PM'd to ask for fitting guide. I should have taken some pictures but was so excited to get it on, I forgot! 

It's really simple. I just run a bead of adhesive along the inside top edge and half way down the sides (not to the bottom to avoid it squeezing out when you put into place, I've highlighted in yellow on pic below to show where I put the adhesive). If needed, if there are big blobs of adhesive, run your finger along the adhesive to ensure there isn't too much that could squeeze out when you put it into place. Then (better with 2 people), put it into place and hold for a few minutes. Then use tape to hold it down. I left mine overnight, for about 18 hours and it was solid as a rock!

I didn't use much adhesive at all, still got 9/10 of the tube left. Before applying the adhesive, play around with the fitting, you'll soon see where it all needs to go.

Hope this helps


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Hi guys, couple of people have PM'd to ask for fitting guide. I should have taken some pictures but was so excited to get it on, I forgot!
> 
> It's really simple. I just run a bead of adhesive along the inside top edge and half way down the sides (not to the bottom to avoid it squeezing out when you put into place, I've highlighted in yellow on pic below to show where I put the adhesive). If needed, if there are big blobs of adhesive, run your finger along the adhesive to ensure there isn't too much that could squeeze out when you put it into place. Then (better with 2 people), put it into place and hold for a few minutes. Then use tape to hold it down. I left mine overnight, for about 18 hours and it was solid as a rock!
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I started this and still haven't fitted mine


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

got some dry weather for a change and finally got my roof spoiler on, didnt have to get mine sprayed went well with mr car which was a bonus 

nice one Brendan very impressed with the finish and the price


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks spot on mate, really suits the car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Looks spot on mate, really suits the car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers well happy with it too and that bargain price you were selling them at, prob one of the cheapest mods I will ever do to the car


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

daztheblue1976 said:


> got some dry weather for a change and finally got my roof spoiler on, didnt have to get mine sprayed went well with mr car which was a bonus
> 
> nice one Brendan very impressed with the finish and the price


Second one I've seen on a black TT and looks well nice but something is missing :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Picking mine up from the painters today. just need a nice day to get it fitted. Thanks for posting the fiting guide photos Brendon.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi guys, I have one of these left. One of them was damaged so they sent a replacement which I received this morning.

So get in quick as I am very unlikely to be buying in anymore


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Brendanb86 said:


> Hi guys, I have one of these left. One of them was damaged so they sent a replacement which I received this morning.
> 
> So get in quick as I am very unlikely to be buying in anymore


How much we're they again Brendan?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Andi.k said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I have one of these left. One of them was damaged so they sent a replacement which I received this morning.
> ...


They are £35 and well worth it


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Andi.k said:
> 
> 
> > Brendanb86 said:
> ...


Uuuuummmmm.....


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> daztheblue1976 said:
> 
> 
> > got some dry weather for a change and finally got my roof spoiler on, didnt have to get mine sprayed went well with mr car which was a bonus
> ...


Go in then.... What's missing?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Andi.k said:
> 
> 
> > Brendanb86 said:
> ...


As Yellow said, £35 delivered. Bloomin' bargain! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

As Yellow said, £35 delivered. Bloomin' bargain! :lol: :wink:[/quote]

Ok Brendan, ill take it fella, please...


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

That was quick! No worries, will drop you a PM


----------



## stavnshell (Nov 17, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Hi guys, couple of people have PM'd to ask for fitting guide. I should have taken some pictures but was so excited to get it on, I forgot!
> 
> It's really simple. I just run a bead of adhesive along the inside top edge and half way down the sides (not to the bottom to avoid it squeezing out when you put into place, I've highlighted in yellow on pic below to show where I put the adhesive). If needed, if there are big blobs of adhesive, run your finger along the adhesive to ensure there isn't too much that could squeeze out when you put it into place. Then (better with 2 people), put it into place and hold for a few minutes. Then use tape to hold it down. I left mine overnight, for about 18 hours and it was solid as a rock!
> 
> ...


BrendanB86, you are a star. This answers a question I have been wanting to ask for a while. I had mine sprayed misano red but wasn't sure about fitting it as I didnt want adhesive everywhere. I might stick in the garage at work and do it first thing in the morning. Pics to follow.


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Paid Brendan!..cheers once again!


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

well done andi you wont be dissapointed m8 !!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

daztheblue1976 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > daztheblue1976 said:
> ...


IMO A V6 or votex boot extension :wink:


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Second one I've seen on a black TT and looks well nice but something is missing :wink:[/quote]

Go in then.... What's missing?[/quote]

IMO A V6 or votex boot extension :wink:[/quote]

It's certainly on the want list haha, few more important things with my canbelt and wishbone bushes, then a spoiler extension spacers for the wheels the list is endless haha


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

daztheblue1976 said:


> Second one I've seen on a black TT and looks well nice but something is missing :wink:


Go in then.... What's missing?[/quote]

IMO A V6 or votex boot extension :wink:[/quote]

It's certainly on the want list haha, few more important things with my canbelt and wishbone bushes, then a spoiler extension spacers for the wheels the list is endless haha [/quote]

Lol tell me about it, I've got loads of things to be fitted an still brought :lol:

I'd definitely he the cam belt kit, water pump and damper done for sure :!: 
Then you can deal with the rest in time as the engine is more important than mods


----------



## stavnshell (Nov 17, 2011)

fitted mine today. Still not sure about it yet. It doesn't restrict your vision as some people have stated.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I may be biased, but I like it [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I just think it brings a bit of angled lines to an otherwise rounded rear end.


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

i quite like that m8 !!


----------



## J99 TTC (Oct 16, 2012)

Are there any more of these window spoilers floating about?
Cheers


----------



## TrailSeeker (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice, I do like that


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've had a few PM's about these over last week or so. I can order some more in so if anyone wants one, stick your names down and I'll get another batch ordered


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

This makes the roof spoiler look that extra little bit mmm


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

that in itself looks a little bit mmmm :wink:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

roddy said:


> that in itself looks a little bit mmmm :wink:


Yes it does 

I'm wondering if the ones Brendanb86 is getting original equipment?.

Edit just read the post and nope not OE and quite a difference where it sits at the edge of the boot when looked at side by side


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i am quite hapy with my Vortek 8)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

roddy said:


> i am quite hapy with my Vortek 8)


I got the full kit sitting in the shed but not really keen on the weight of the Spoiler as it can cause premature boot strut failure 

btw?, is your boot lid open in the picture or does it need the rubber bungs adjusted.

Kal


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

oooh,, you bitch !!!!!!!!!!!
the only other person who ever noticed that was a girl as well,, ( a hairdresser no less ) i keep forgetting to adjust it ,,,,,,,,,, and no, no prob for the struts.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

roddy said:


> oooh,, you bitch !!!!!!!!!!!
> the only other person who ever noticed that was a girl as well,, ( a hairdresser no less ) i keep forgetting to adjust it ,,,,,,,,,, and no, no prob for the struts.


   that's not very nice 

Not my fault I have super eyes :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Kprincess said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > oooh,, you bitch !!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


it is not for me to say whither you have a good pair or not !!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

roddy said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: you saucy git


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > that in itself looks a little bit mmmm :wink:
> ...


Of course it's not OEM V6 spoiler for £65! :lol: But I parked next to a v6 in tesco once and the difference is absolutely tiny. The OEM extension sits about 1mm closer to the boot lid. But that could be rectified by further sanding on the part where the ends meet the boot lid. If you're really anal that is


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Does the copy sit flush flat like the OE one in the picture?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeh, flush to the spoiler, even all the way around and at the same level as the spoiler. You can see better from this picture...


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Don't want to sound fussy but is it the same width as the OE does look a little wider or more further from the boot than the copy?.
Are they an exact match as it is hard to tell from that angle which is why I took that picture from this angle and uploaded it.
Hope you don't mind me asking.

Thanks

Kal


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Brendan,

Finally got it painted and fitted (Phantom black pearl). Really chuffed with it 

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

That looks awesome mate, really like that. I'm a bit fond if the red QS, it was a red QS that used to be parked in a carpark next to my old work that originally got me looking into the TT.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That does look good ! Waiting for the weather to warm up to fit mine. Its been painted for ages ! Should look good on my avus silver qs.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well on the qS must get mine fitted


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

That red qs really does look the [email protected]//@x...roof spoiler could almost be oe.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

jimmyf said:


> Hi Brendan,
> 
> Finally got it painted and fitted (Phantom black pearl). Really chuffed with it
> 
> ...


Very nice, love the Red 

going to get mine from the garage next week as he over did it with the paint and had loads of dirt and specs lol


----------

